# 4k Monitor mit G-sync oder ohne?



## Rammler2 (3. März 2016)

Hallo, überlege jetzt eventuell die Marke zu wechseln und statt Acer XB281HK mal den LG 27mu67-B zu probieren.
Der Unterschied ist, dass der LG Monitor kein G-sync hat, dafür aber ein IPS Panel. 

Nun meine Fragen:
Ist Tearing bei 4k Monitoren mit nur 60hz ein häufiger auftretenderes Problem?

Hilft mir G-Sync bei geringeren FPS das Bild geschmeidiger zu halten, also kann es niedrigere FPS ausgleichen?

Ist der LG Monitor an sich empfehlenswert? 

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Octobit (3. März 2016)

Hab den LG selber bei mir rumstehen, allerdings an einer 290x und somit Freesync.
Den Monitor an sich find ich super, unauffälliges design, tolle Ergonomie und schönes Bild.
Bei mir weder Pixelfehler noch Staub im Display oder sonst was.   BLB tritt in den Ecken leicht auf, ist aber für mich nur im Dunkeln bei relativ dunklen Inhalten zu sehen. Die Farben sind echt schön. Tearing kann ich bei mir nicht beobachten, habe aber auch immer Freesync an, von daher kann ich nicht sagen, wie es ohne wäre. 
Bei Dota 2 hab ich auch gerne ein flüssiges Bild. Ich komm zwar im Normalfall auf knapp über 60 Fps, droppe aber manchmal auch darunter. Das merke ich aber eigentlich nur an der Fps Anzeige im Spiel. Die Drops gehen aber auch nur auf etwa 50 Fps. Ich denke  Freesync (und Gsync) können das ganze etwas abmildern. Allerdings habe ich manchmal ein wenig Stuttering trotz angezeigter fps von ca 62-70. Da konnte ich allerdings noch nicht feststellen, woran das liegt, kann auch gut von der Graka kommen.
Achja, wenn ich die Höhe verstelle oder den Monitor neige, wird das Bild für 1-2 sek schwarz. Laut LG Support liegt das an einer zu sensibel eingestellten Pivot Erkennung. Naja, da es nicht vorkommt wenn ich im normalen Betrieb dransitze oder auch mal gegen den Tisch stoße ist mir das relativ egal.
Insgesamt ein super Monitor wie ich finde, würde den für den Preis auf jeden Fall wieder kaufen.


----------



## JoM79 (3. März 2016)

Rammler2 schrieb:


> Ist Tearing bei 4k Monitoren mit nur 60hz ein häufiger auftretenderes Problem?


ISt egal ob 4K oder VGA, tearing hängt an den fps, der Reaktionszeit und dem Inputlag.


----------



## Rammler2 (3. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> ISt egal ob 4K oder VGA, tearing hängt an den fps, der Reaktionszeit und dem Inputlag.



Also begünstigt ein IPS Panel aufgrund höherer Reaktionszeit eher Tearing als ein TN Panel?


----------



## JoM79 (3. März 2016)

Ich habe es jedenfalls so wahrgenommen.
Kommt aber auch auf den einzelnen Monitor drauf an.
Der Eizo FS2434 wahr noch ok und der LG 34UM65 ging garnicht.


----------



## Rammler2 (3. März 2016)

Okay, klingt ja interessant. Wäre für dich denn G-sync ein wichtiger Faktor beim Kauf eines IPS-Panels?


----------



## JoM79 (3. März 2016)

Ich kaufe keinen Monitor mit IPS Panel und auch keinen mit nur 60Hz.
Ne im Ernst, jeder reagiert da anders.
Die einen schwören auf Gsync, die anderen brauchen es nicht.
Ich nehme es als nice to have mit, aber wichtiger waren mit zB ein VA Panel und 144Hz.


----------



## joker5020 (3. März 2016)

Hi,
ich klinke mich dann auch mal ein 

Ich hatte vor kurzem die Wahl zwischen einem 4K Monitor mit IPS Panel aber ohne G-sync und einem  und einem  4k Monitor mit TN Panel aber dafür mit G-Sync. 
Ich habe mich für den mit TN Panel entschieden(Acer Predator XB280HKbprz, 28" (UM.PB0EE.005) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland) und finde den Monitor bis jetzt Klasse nichts ruckelt trotz nur 30FPS in Tomb Raider.
Ich kann den Monitor nur empfehlen ich finde ihn super.

PS: ich hatte vorher einen Full HD Monitor mit IPS Panel


----------



## Yoshi-M (3. März 2016)

Ich habe den LG und betreibe ihn zur zeit mit einer GTX 980ti. Kann somit das Freesync nicht nutzen. Aber wenn die graka 60fps+ liefert und ich mit v-sync limitiere, hab ich kein tearing. Unter 60 fps schalte ich tripplebuffer an und hab ebenfalls kein tearing. 
Und dass tearing von langsamer reaktionszeit des panels verursacht werden kann, ist mir neu. Zumindest mein Ips panel erzeugt kein tearing von sich aus. Oder hab ich es nur falsch verstanden, mit der reaktionszeit?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (4. März 2016)

Wär mir auch neu wenn Reaktionszeit was mit Tearing zu tuhen hätte.


Aber mal zum TE ich würde Sync auf jedenfall mit nehmen bei nem Monitor kauf gerade wenns um gaming geht.
Da 4K ziemlich snackt macht Sync da gerade sinn weil man wohl nicht dauerhaft die 60FPS halten kann/wird.


Das Monitor A mehr Tearing zeigt als B stimmt schon ist mir auch aufgefallen woran das liegt ka (alles IPS).
Oft sinds aber auch die Spiele da hilft auch kein Sync aber die kann man an einer hand abzählen.


----------



## JoM79 (4. März 2016)

Nehmen wir mal an es kommen von der Grafikkarte 107fps, das wären dann alle 9,3ms ein Bild.
Da der Monitor aber nur 60Hz hat, wird nur alle 16,7ms ein neues Bild ausgegeben.
Logischerweise entsteht hier tearing.
Als Beispiel für IPS hat der Asus PG27AQ eine durchschnittliche Reaktionszeit von 5,2ms.
Für TN nehmen wir den Philips 288P6LJEB mit einer durchschnittlichen Reaktionszeit von 2,5ms.
Welcher von den beiden wird es wohl besser hinkriegen sein Bild einigermassen zum richtigen Zeitpunkt aufzubauen?


----------



## Nathenhale (4. März 2016)

Was hier garnicht erwähnt wird das IPS Panel besser Farben haben besseren Betrachtungswickel und Kontrast. Jedenfalls in den Meisten Fällen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (4. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an es kommen von der Grafikkarte 107fps, das wären dann alle 9,3ms ein Bild.
> Da der Monitor aber nur 60Hz hat, wird nur alle 16,7ms ein neues Bild ausgegeben.
> Logischerweise entsteht hier tearing.
> Als Beispiel für IPS hat der Asus PG27AQ eine durchschnittliche Reaktionszeit von 5,2ms.
> ...




Gut wenn de es so siehst.
Aber da es eh kaum was bringt mehr FPS zu habe als der Monitor Hz anzeigen kann ist das eh wayne.


----------



## HisN (4. März 2016)

Echt jetzt?
Je mehr FPS Du hast, desto besser/deutlicher ist die Steuerung. 
Muss man nicht haben, kann man aber mitnehmen. Ist bei manchen Games sogar wichtig (denk an die ganzen CS:Go-ESL-Profis^^).


<-- gehört zu den 4K VA-Panel-User die nur 60Hz anzuliegen haben.
Mir war ein vernünftiges Panel wichtiger als G-Sync. 
Ich nutze vsync wenn es geht, und wenn es nicht geht muss ich halt mit Tearing leben.
Irgend einen Tod muss man zur Zeit sterben.


----------



## JoM79 (4. März 2016)

Zur Zeit ist gut, irgendwas ist doch immer.


----------



## Yoshi-M (4. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an es kommen von der Grafikkarte 107fps, das wären dann alle 9,3ms ein Bild.
> Da der Monitor aber nur 60Hz hat, wird nur alle 16,7ms ein neues Bild ausgegeben.
> Logischerweise entsteht hier tearing.
> .....



Ja ok, klingt recht logisch. Zumindest in der Theorie. 

Aber wenn mein Monitor nur 60Hz hat, würde ich die restlichen 44 FPS - die die Karte zusätzlich ertzeugt - eher in höhere
Bildqualität investieren, statt sie ungenutzt zu verballern. 
Ich mache es meist so, dass ich die Regler so einstelle, dass ich ca. 65 bis 70 FPS erreiche. Anschließend lasse ich es von V-Sync glattbüglen, und habe nur sehr selten mal 
Framedrops, die störend sein können.

Wenn ich unter 60 FPS komme, weil das Spiel zu fordernd ist (z.B. Tomb Raider) Schalte ich den TrippleBuffer ein, und hab auch unter 60 FPS kein Tearing.
Klar ist die Mausbewegung dadurch "etwas" schwammiger, aber das alles ist mir lieber, wie ein zerissenes Bild. 
Und in Spielen wie Witcher 3 oder Tomb Raider stört mich die etwas höhere Latenz nicht. Und sogenannte FPS-Shooter sind auch in 4K@60FPS+ kein Problem mehr.
(In BF4 komme ich selbst in 4K ins FPS-Limit, wenn ich es darauf anlege. 60FPS sind hier ein Kinderspiel. Da treten solche Probleme eh nicht auf.)


----------



## Leitwolf200 (4. März 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Echt jetzt?
> Je mehr FPS Du hast, desto besser/deutlicher ist die Steuerung.
> Muss man nicht haben, kann man aber mitnehmen. Ist bei manchen Games sogar wichtig (denk an die ganzen CS:Go-ESL-Profis^^).
> 
> ...



CS ist da aber eher ne Ausnahme.
Bei allen anderen isses wumpe und erzeugt nur nerviges Tearing.


----------



## Rammler2 (5. März 2016)

WIe schlimm ist denn das Reaktionsverhalten beim LG wirklich? Also zum Beispiel im Vergleich zum Asus PB287Q oder Acer XB281HK, die beide TN Panel haben.
Da mein Lieblingsspiel schon ein Shooter ist, wäre das doof wenn ich so einen Inputlag dabei habe.

Laut Prad ist der LG 27MU67-B ja deutlich schwächer als zum Beispiel der Asus PG27AQ in Sachen Reaktionsverhalten. Klar, der ist ja auch teurer. Dann würde sich in diesem Fall geiz nämlich nicht auszahlen. Ich nehme mal an, dass Asus da dann ein besseres Panel verbaut hat als LG.


----------

